# Esophageal symptoms



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

I had an esophageal manometry test earlier this month. The results of the test indicated that I have a slight motility problem in the esophagus and two tight places in my upper sphincter. The gastroenterologist I met with about the test results claimed that these problems were just "another symptom of IBS." He said that I had an 'irritable esophagus' and that was it. Has anyone else been diagnosed with these types of problems? How did your doctor treat it? Are problems with the motion of the esophagus really caused by IBS?


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

Hi there. i am haveing issues with doctors right now. My gi diagnosed me with gerd and shoved me out the door. the other 4 doctors i have been to say i have ibs and gerd. I just dont kno what to do. I dont have problems with my bowels just my stomach and reflux. The ppis quit working after so long on takeing them. I have not heard of ibs causeing motitilidy problems. if you are not comfortable with that diagnosis i would get a second. it can hurt.


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

It sounds like we are experiencing similar frustrations with doctors! I plan on trying to get a second opinion. And I'm going to focus more on trying alternative remedies...my reflux problems have not been relieved by taking a ppi.


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

We sure are in the same boat. I think doctors are just to into pushing meds. The ppis didnt work very long for me either so im now on the herbal route. So far its been a week and i feel alittle better. My latest doctor tired to put me on zelnorm. I might try it if the herbs dotn work but im not sure yet. I would definately grt a second opinin maybe even a third if its still isnt sounding right or they arent helping you out. good luck


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

I really wish everyone had the ability to go see my gastro. I have been thru so many gastros i lost count. Yes the ones that say first thing when you walk in you have to get a endoscopy before I can do anything. My gastro is *  FANTASTIC !! * . He sits you down in his office, yes his office for about 8 to 14 minutes and talks to you. Askes you what habits may have changed since you last visit. Your stress level, change in diet etc. He TALKS TO YOU and CARES !! then he examines you after that. I had an endoscopy done in his office and I swear I was taken very well care of by his staff. I did not remember anything and it was over in 35 minutes. And by the way as I am writing this I jump on over to Google and looked to see if he has a website and he does with an email contact to his staff and I just asked them to call me for an appointment. I have been out of town for about 3 years going from job to job and I want to see him again now that i have health insurance again. That was convenient and guess what, I look forward to seeing him. I always felt much better after his care.Spend the time and look for a good gastro. It will take time and patience but remember, once you do find one you feel comfortable with youwill feel much btter and then realize it was worth the work to find the one that makes you feel confortable and makes you feel BETTER.Good luck to you.Mark


----------



## MsJanB (Jan 26, 2000)

HiI have not visited this bb for a long time,but was looking for anyone who had problems with IBS and GERD. I have had both,the IBS with D, and the Gerd had gotten so bad that it was causing voice problems,a chronic cough, and chest pain that didnt go away with prevacid.So last Winter I had a Nissen fundoplication. The proceedure was done laproscopically, didnt take too much time for recovery,but a month afterward, it was difficult to swallow and I regurgitated most of what I ate. It was horrible. I became afraid to even eat, and I had some bouts of D.Then the surgeon said that perhaps the "wrap"as he called it, was too tight and so I again had surgery in May,2003 to loosen the fundoplication. Well,I'm here to tell you this has been a nightmare. I'd rather have heartburn again than to have the problem I have now of not being able to swallow much of anything. According to my manometry study, my esophagus is working fine.My GI's(I am now seeing GI #3) don't know what to do to help me. They mostly say I have a "sensitive esophagus". I do think that perhaps there is a connection with having IBS and the swallowing problems I am having now. Once the surgeon messed around the already "sensitive" nerves that control the esophagus,stomache and colon, the nerves are now sending messages to my brain that tell me the food I swallow is stuck in my throat. I have lost at least 45 lbs, and I am totally miserable.Is there anyone out there who knows anyone that had the anti reflux surgery,who has had trouble swallowing?Thanks,Jan


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

Hi jan, im sorry to hear about you problem. I havent had the surgery but i have read in another bb that people have problems swallowing after, but im not sure what they do about it. Im not very fond of doctors right now but i would go back to your gi doc and tell him again that something is not right. You need to be able to eat and swallow. you cant go on like that. if he doesnt listen find a new one. keep us posted on what happens. take care.melanie


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Hi Jan,-Sorry You're having to deal with this nightmare! I also considered surgery too, but after talking with many people..I decided to go the alternative route instead. This was probably one of my best decisions because in addition to my reflux problem being better, my "IBS" problem is also much better. Are the two linked?? I don't know or care. When you're suffering your main motivation is finding relief from PAIN. I would probably stand on my head and sing Happy Birthday to me 10,000 times! If I thought it would help!! Having acid coming up in your throat, sinus area, etc. is probably one of the most painful conditions. I also took a PPI(nexium) & believe it actually made my condition much WORST! I wouldn't touch those drugs again for a million dollars!!!Going the alternative route, is pretty tough, because it involves lots of trial-an-error. What worked and aggreed with me may not help you. But, when it comes to acid..you only have three options, Drugs, Surgery, or Alternative. Since I ruled out the first two, my decision was pretty easy. I think what helped me the most without a doubt is GREEN. Green vegetable juices, Green Supplements, (Sun Chrolella,) avoid all sugar, junk food, Dairy,grains. You might want to do a quick test. For dinner, Have Some oily fish, (Sammon, Trout) big serving of green vegetables, Asparagus, and a bowl of soup vegetable with olive oil..see if the acid is less. Good Luck!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Jan---I have a question for you. Was your Nissen Fundoplication done because of a hiatal hernia or for another reason?


----------



## MsJanB (Jan 26, 2000)

I had surgery, a Nissen fundoplication, because I was suffering from acid reflux that was not responding to prevacid. I was having chest pains that were not due to heart problems,because I had a heart stress test that ruled that out.My reflux was coming up to my vocal cords and hurting them. Coughing and hoarse voice besides having that burning heartburn night and day,even though I had changed my diet and propped up my bead.An EGD test showed a hiatal hernia with stricture in the esophagus. My GI was not very helpful, and said that I just had to make a decision one way or the other and didn't help me very much.No one mentioned that having IBS along with GERD might make any swallowing problems worse after surgery. Now here I am with no heartburn, but I cant eat much except for soup,yogurt, any thing thats chopped very small with sauce on it.That's my life now.Jan


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm so sorry, MsJanB. That sounds awful.The reason I asked is because I have been sent to a surgeon because of a hiatal hernia. He ordered some further tests and recommended the Nissen Fundoplication with a full-wrap. My esophageal manometry showed good swallowing reflex and motility and no strictures. The barium upper GI series shows a hiatal hernia. The 48 hour PH study proved that the acid content is extremely high in the esophagus at all times. I have had increasing problems with acid reflux, the burning all the time, etc. And it always feels like I have a lump in my throat----like something I have to try and swallow around. I've been on Prevacid for the last three years. It seemed to work well until about a year ago. Then I increased the Prevacid to morning and evening. Now my Gastro and Surgeon both said I should take it as often as I have to, to try and keep as much acid down as possible until I have the surgery. So, somedays I have to take it 4 times! Not good. I asked my Gastro about switching me to one of the other PPI's, but he said in my case, the other ones wouldn't do anymore than what the prevacid is doing now.







I spend most nights in an upright position, trying to sleep in a chair. Lying down causes the acid to make it's way up into my throat----and then I'm running for the bathroom because it feels like I'm going to throw up. Sometimes I do a little bit. It's awful.After reading about your experience with this surgery, I'm getting concerned.Thanks for answering my question. I'm going to have to talk to the surgeon again to try to understand it more before I agree to set a surgery date.I send you my best. I hope someone, somewhere can help you a little more with your problem. Don't give up----there's a good Doc out there somewhere for you.


----------

